

"Sorry HN, but Groupon is not doomed" - An alternate point of view on Groupon - dude_abides
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/in-defense-of-groupon/

======
motoford
TL;DR

Groupon can't fail because they have guys from Amazon and a guy from Cisco
running it.

------
pbreit
Finally some rational writing about Groupon by a smart person with good
information.

------
rprasad
TLDR summary: An alternative point of view written by a shareholder with a
substantial financial stake in people believing that Groupon has a future.

This guy trusts the same CFO whose staggering negligence and/or incompetence
has resulted in massive harm to Groupon's capital structure and reputation and
which has led to SEC investigations into the company's accounting and
reporting.

This guy trusts the same chief counsel that let the CEO violate a well-known
"silent period" rule that almost threw the entire IPO off the rails, that let
the CFO ignore the most basic financial controls, that let Groupon get into
legal troubles in multiple countries...

Yeah, this is another fine piece of opinion from TC.

